# Gaggia Classic and VST 18g basket - bad fit?



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

I've just started using a 18g ridgeless VST basket (from Hasbean). I'm using it with a naked portafilter (from Happy Donkey) which I've used for years with no problems.

However, I've noticed the new basket isn't a perfect fit with my Gaggia Classic and I'm occasionally getting water seeping around the edges of the basket. When I lock the new VST into the grouphead, it just about turns to 6 o'clock. Whereas with the old basket (I can't remember if it's the Gaggia stock one or the one that came with the naked portafilter) it easily turns to 5 o'clock. I last changed the gasket in January this year, so I don't think that is the problem.

When I look closely at the two baskets in the portafilter, I can see that the VST doesn't quite sit all the way down like the old basket.

Non VST basket:









VST basket:









So my question is, are there different diameter VST baskets and is it possible that I've got the wrong one for the Gaggia Classic portafilter/grouphead?

For good measure, here's an image of info stamp on the side of the VST. I have no idea what the numbers mean:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The basket should also have come in a box with some paperwork showing its tolerances at qc. They are maufucatued to a very high level.

I would have thought it should fit a naked pf though . but never tired one with a happy donkey pf.

Is your happy donkey baskets ridged or ridgeless , how about the VST.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The reason for this is that the turned over lip on the top edge is deeper on the V S T basket than the Gaggia basket. The VST does sit down correctly BUT stands slightly higher causing it not to lock in as far. (I have just measured them both )


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> The basket should also have come in a box with some paperwork showing its tolerances at qc. They are maufucatued to a very high level.
> 
> I would have thought it should fit a naked pf though . but never tired one with a happy donkey pf.
> 
> Is your happy donkey baskets ridged or ridgeless , how about the VST.


All my baskets are ridgeless. The VST basket came with an info sheet but it didn't say what diameter it is.



El carajillo said:


> The reason for this is that the turned over lip on the top edge is deeper on the V S T basket than the Gaggia basket. The VST does sit down correctly BUT stands slightly higher causing it not to lock in as far. (I have just measured them both )


Thank you - this makes sense.

Is there a solution to making it lock better into the grouphead, other than just heavy-handedness when I turn it? Is it possible replacing the gasket again might help (although it's not quite a year old)?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes changing the gasket / seal will help. Check the tickness of the existing seal and buy one 0.5 mm thinner eg 8.5 down to 8.0 mm.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Higher is better and it should (and does) hit the seal a fraction earlier, being a bottomless portafilter there is no way any liquid can go down and back up the sides.........

So.... if the basket is not damaged and refuses to seal, then the easy option is to lock the portafilter a bit tighter, and if that dosn't work then change the seal


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

OK. That's very helpful, guys. Thank you.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DaveP said:


> Higher is better and it should (and does) hit the seal a fraction earlier, being a bottomless portafilter there is no way any liquid can go down and back up the sides.........
> 
> So.... if the basket is not damaged and refuses to seal, then the easy option is to lock the portafilter a bit tighter, and if that dosn't work then change the seal[/quote
> 
> The only problem with the first part of the statement is that it moves the P/F down and does not allow it to locate correctly / fully into the lugs into the cutout's.


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> The only problem with the first part of the statement is that it moves the P/F down and does not allow it to locate correctly / fully into the lugs into the cutout's.


That is true.

My current gasket is 8.5mm, so I'll see if I can source 8mm gaskets. That should resolve it.

If anyone has any ideas where to get a Classic-ready 8mm from...?

Would this do the job?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i have similar (but different) problem with mine.

original portafilter and vst18 ridgeless combo sits perfectly 6 o'clock position and very tight and no leaks(does not tighten more) . But when i use my bottomless portafilter, i need to tighten it till about 4 o'clock position then it wont leak. Otherwise if i don't push it all the way there it leaks from sides. I have changed my group seal to cafelat the same day i got bottomless portafilter. i ordered rubber gaskets now to try it out.

When i place two portafilters side to side it is obvious that bottomless portafilter has thinner lugs than the original one. Maybe thats the reason it goes further away than 6 oclock position??


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes this is a known problem when buying non original P/F's. Some lugs are thicker / some longer and some a different slope angle. It usually means sticking to one P/F or the other and deciding which gasket to use for best fit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

pulck said:


> That is true.
> 
> My current gasket is 8.5mm, so I'll see if I can source 8mm gaskets. That should resolve it.
> 
> ...


It says for Silvia although they are probably the same dimensions. Personally I would go for a silicone one, they are more supple and last longer.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

pulck said:


> That is true.
> 
> My current gasket is 8.5mm, so I'll see if I can source 8mm gaskets. That should resolve it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much about going down from 8.5mm if it's locking in at 6 o'clock. The lugs will be fully in at that position.

The current gasket (especially if a rubber one) is probably just hardened around the form of the other basket causing an imperfect seal when you use the VST.

The gasket you linked to will fit as everything but the depth is the same. You'd be better off going for one of the cafelat silicon ones though as they withstand the heat better.


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't know about the silicone ones. I'll give them a try.

I always struggle to get the old gasket out. Is there anything you can put underneath them (i.e. between the top surface of the gasket and the bottom surface of the grouphead) which aids their removal? I was thinking maybe some sort of food grade lubricant. Or is that just a bad idea?


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like Cafelat make a 73 x 57 x 8.5mm gasket, but not 72 x 57 x 8.5 which is the correct size for the Classic. Would it still fit?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

pulck said:


> It looks like Cafelat make a 73 x 57 x 8.5mm gasket, but not 72 x 57 x 8.5 which is the correct size for the Classic. Would it still fit?


This is the one I got & it fits fine. I got a brass dispersion block at the same time but it shouldn't be any different going onto the aly one.


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try the 8mm one first.

I noticed that Cafelat also sell a silicone compound as well, although I can't find it online in the UK. Would this help with removal next time round?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

pulck said:


> Thanks. I'll try the 8mm one first.
> 
> I noticed that Cafelat also sell a silicone compound as well, although I can't find it online in the UK. Would this help with removal next time round?


Silicone ones don't bake on like rubber ones so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## pulck (Jul 29, 2011)

Understood. Thank you.


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

Didn't want to start an another thread.

I need a VST double basket to make 2 single shots at the same time. It should be compatible with Gaggia Classic standard portafilter with spout(Gaggia pre 2015 version). At the moment I have VST single which I use with bottomless portafilter, and it locks at 6pm. I have a yellow silicone gasket in the grouphead, came with a brass shower plate. VST single doesn't fit standard portafilter well, because it's height 26.2mm probably? couldn't find exact height for VST single.

1. Will 18gr VST work? I have not some precision measurement tools, but quick research says that gaggia standard double 24mm and VST 18gr 24.2mm.

2. If bottomless portafilter with VST single locked fine at 6pm, should it be ok with a standard portafilter and VST double basket?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

An 18 gram ridgeless VST is a perfect fit in a spouted Gaggia Classic portafilter


----------

